
Interactive demo of CapitalOne data breach - gyanchawdhary
https://application.security
======
cde-v
Great/interesting demo. Does anyone know of more like this that demo other
types of attacks or vulnerabilities? I know a lot of people that never grasp
what happens in these attacks but this seems like a great illustration tool.

